# Cocker Doxie--CUTE CUTE CUTE



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw this on Petfinder. I'm not ready for another dog, as I just got my 1st 2 months ago but I really like this one. What do you think? Do you like it or is it not your type?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Cute, but not the type of dog I'd like to own. I'm more fond of the mid-sized (30-60 lb)short/medium haired dogs. That's just me.

My dog, on the other hand, would probably love him. She loves playing with the little guys...


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Your dog would prob love mine then. I have a 22 lb Cav King Charles Spaniel that might be slightly mixed with a doxie or a Corgi. She's longer than most Cavs.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

I found another:








This one is a Cavalier Doxie. I just LOVE the Spaniel Doxie mixes!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Very cute. I do like it


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

My dog is a bit like these too










When it snowed


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie! I want one.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Max'sHuman said:


> Oh my goodness, what a cutie! I want one.


Well the 2nd one (the black and tan Cav Doxie) is available at the Humane Society in Urbana, Il


----------

